# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Medusa box تحديثات :  Medusa Box v1.8.1 - added support for MSM8930 with eMMC!

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Medusa Box v1.8.1 is out! 
Added support for Qualcomm MSM8930 Mobile Processor with eMMC storage.
Also added support for Samsung GT-I8730, Samsung SGH-A877, SoftBank 730SC, LG E971, LG E973, Huawei U1280!   Medusa Box v1.8.1 Release Notes: 
- Added support for the following models:  *Samsung GT-I8730* - added Dead Boot Repair.*Samsung SGH-A877* - added Dead Boot Repair/Device Repair (thanks to Mr. lgcyssrt™).*SoftBank 730SC* - added Dead Boot Repair/Device Repair (thanks to Mr. Dr_Wolodya).*LG E971* - added Dead Boot Repair.*LG E973* - added Dead Boot Repair.*Huawei U1280* - added Dead Boot Repair/Device Repair (thanks to Mr. Farhod Electronic™). 
- Added support for Qualcomm MSM8930 Mobile Processor with eMMC storage.
- Added new Core IDs of some new revisions of Qualcomm CPUs.
- Repair and Full Flash files were uploaded to support area.
- Released some improvements to the main software.   Medusa Box - your ultimate one and only device for boot repair of the most popular and the most recent mobile devices.  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

